# Economy puts more hunters in woods



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Economy puts more hunters in woods

Wall Street's woes may put more hunters in the woods this fall.
A new report examining trends in license sales in all 50 states found that, when the economy goes south -- and when new housing construction in particular slows -- more people hunt.

Duda's survey found that 22 percent of active hunters nationally work in the construction, carpentry, plumbing, electrical and craftsman trades. No other profession or group of professions produces as many hunters.

Those fields account for most of the 575,000 jobs lost in the housing market since February of 2006, said Bernard Markstein, senior economist and staff vice president for the National Association of Home Builders in Washington, D.C., so it might be that any additional people hunting are out of work.

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/outdoors/s_593993.html?source=rss&feed=3


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

How much money was wasted on that study?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

P.R.S.F. said:


> How much money was wasted on that study?


Not a dime.


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

Duda conducted a survey and it did'nt cost any money???


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

P.R.S.F. said:


> Duda conducted a survey and it did'nt cost any money???


No money was wasted. The study wasn't done for the far wing haters of studies so it was funded by those that needed the study results for their own purposes. Marketing, commerce, and employment agencies need research data for many reasons. Research haters don't need to read or care about the results anyway.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

:lol:



Ham is my hero..........


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Before I became a Taxidermist I worked new construction as a plumber. Most of those guys hunt. If they are laid off or it's slow, they hunt. That could explain the increase.

Mitch


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

Way to go Mitch.

You coulda done the study for a 1/10 the cost

It is kind of funny sometimes the studies that people pay for that lay men can tell them the numbers over a beer


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Ol Mucky said:


> It is kind of funny sometimes the studies that people pay for that lay men can tell them the numbers over a beer


People pay for good data to help them make good business decisions. The research people drink beer too, and they make many generalizations just as lay men. But there is one very big difference. Scientist and researchers seek out the answers for knowledge. Scientist make the generalizations while drinking beer and then get into heavy discussion for the rest of the evening on the pro/con of the hypothesis using data facts as known. Thats why scientist and researchers collect data. The data gives others tools to make decisions.

The layman at the bar may tell them the numbers, but the smart layman at the bar can also use the documented peer reviewed research/data, "Oh yea? Wanna bet? I got the study data that says different. You owe me another beer."

Funding years of science research and data collection covering wildlife diseases for instance is not cheap or easy. This is why the DNR hires the top specialist and technicians to cover CWD, TB, rabies, vhs, bkd, what ever it takes to protect our natural resources.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

_Studies can show anything you want them to show. Just construct the wording to make it reveal answers you want and then ask the people that you feel will see it your way. not difficult at all If more are hunting due to the economy it sure isn't showing in ne upper MI._


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Good science goes through peer review before final release.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

More from the story.....


_Not everyone is willing to make a direct link between housing starts and license sales, however.

Todd Holbrook, assistant director of the wildlife resources division of the Georgia Department of National Resources, which commissioned Duda's work, said factors such as changes in license types, marketing and outreach efforts, and even weather can influence license sales as much as economics.

"There are a variety of factors correlating with those ups and downs," Holbrook said.

In Pennsylvania, conventional wisdom has always been that a poor economy actually causes licenses sales to drop, particularly among non-residents, added Jerry Feaser, press secretary for the Pennsylvania Game Commission.

So far this year, that's been the case. Through the end of September, resident hunting license sales were down 1 percent, while non-resident license sales were off 10 percent.

"Our information tends to run counter to (Duda's survey)," Feaser said_


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Ken;

Can you PLEASE kill that bug!!! 

It reminds me of Ticks, which in turn causes a involuntary itching action all over my body....it drives me NUTS!!!!!!

On the other hand if ya' ever want to screw with a Taxidermist, just mention the word Tick and watch the resulting scratching antics.

Mitch


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

Ninja said:


> More from the story.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HMMMMMMMM interesting


----------

